# San Juan 26, love or hate...



## JedNeck (Sep 22, 2011)

Looking at a San Juan 26...I need a shallow draft (< 3') to tie to my dock in thin, end of summer water. 

I have read through the SEARCH on SN that these boats don't sail well because of hull design. I won't be racing but I want to go to windward at a reasonable pace. 

Will I be super dissapointed with this boat?


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

JedNeck said:


> Looking at a San Juan 26...I need a shallow draft (< 3') to tie to my dock in thin, end of summer water.
> 
> I have read through the SEARCH on SN that these boats don't sail well because of hull design. I won't be racing but I want to go to windward at a reasonable pace.
> 
> Will I be super dissapointed with this boat?


Some PHRF ratings for comparison

San Juan 24 - 219
San Juan 26 - 240
San Juan 7.7 (26') - 192
San Juan 28 - 180

This indicates it's no rocket - an SJ24 would have to give you 21 seconds a mile - a pretty big gap, especially for a smaller boat.

The 7.7 is also 26' but is rated nearly a minute a mile faster

Some other boats and their ratings for comparison;

Bayfield 32C - 240
Bristol 26 CB - 240
Cal 22 - 240
Catalina 22 - 267
Contessa 26 - 249
Ericson 26 - 234

These indicate it's not a complete dog, for an older design but I imagine you can find faster shallow boats without too much trouble. It does have an unusual combination of virtues;

Shallow draft
Easy trailerability
Good headroom


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

There is a 7.7 in a race I am in tomorrow with a 231 rating, granted an NFS rating, so FS should be 18 or so secs a mile faster.........

With that, the 26 was not a very fast SJ boat built. THe 7.7 was the 2nd generation and reasonably quicker. BUT, considering where you sail.....that might be about as big etc as you can get onto rossinger!

If you can find a CB version of anything in the mid 20 range you will be "better/best" off. 

Marty


----------



## JedNeck (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm going to look at it tommorrow. I'm afraid might be too much boat for me and the lake. With the current 1100# 21' swing keel boat I can tow it with nearly anything. The 26 is over 3000#s heavier. I will have to tow it with the truck.
I think I will feel a little braver in the 26 out on the sound compared to the 21. 

Thanks for the ratings and info guys.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

blt2ski said:


> There is a 7.7 in a race I am in tomorrow with a 231 rating, granted an NFS rating, so FS should be 18 or so secs a mile faster.........
> 
> With that, the 26 was not a very fast SJ boat built. THe 7.7 was the 2nd generation and reasonably quicker. BUT, considering where you sail.....that might be about as big etc as you can get onto rossinger!
> 
> ...


Wow - that's a big difference. I pulled the numbers off the USPHRF ratings table - what do you think makes them rate so much slower in your area?


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Sloop, not sure. BUT, both here and up there, a number of yrs back we tok all the national ave numbers and reduced/increased by 10% to make things more on par due to the lower winds we have. That would make the 7.7 a 210 base here, if they have a smallish main and jib, no spin add in another 21 secs would not be too far off base. 

My boats base goes from a 159 to BC-phrf at 192, I'm 189 down here. 

Reality tho, the figures you show at least show how much slower the 26 is vs the other boats in the line. 

There is also a history of Clark boat building online, IIRC it has been found on the SJ21 and 28 sites to see the how and why of the 26vs the 7.7 and other SJ's. I'll find it later if need be, but heading out the door to a day long race on Lk Washington, dinner then back out tomorrow and bring the boat home. Jed, we have one race at 10-12'ish tomorrow if you want to come out and crew. got 3 today if winds do what they are supposed too! 8:30 meet at meydenbauer yacht club. leaving dock at 9-9:15

Marty


----------



## SJ34 (Jul 30, 2008)

San Juan's have the reputation of being well built. I had a bit of experience on smaller trailer sailers and was very impressed with their over-all sailing ability if not their outright speed (although some have a reputation of being fast). I bought my 34 based on the experiences I had on the smaller boats and have been very happy.

You mentioned that you won't be racing so I would suggest that sailing ability and comfort may be more important to you than the PHRF number. If you're serious about the boat you should go out for a trial.


----------



## JedNeck (Sep 22, 2011)

Marty...I just saw your post...keep me in mind for future crew. If you need someone tommorrow let me know.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Jed, 

Did you look at the boat? The 7.7 sailed reasonably well, altho a ranger 23 was doing/did better IIRC last weekend. It was sailed by some folks in a "class" potential situation, so not sure the results should be spoken for completely. An SJ28 in the race was doing better sailing to its rating per say than the 7.7.

I need to look in my PM's to see if I have an email, and can put you on my crew email list if you want to come out. Look up cycedmonds dot org, there is a race schedule online if you think you can hit some of them. I'm also doing the STYC Blakely rock rack on the 14th off of shilshoal. Start for that is usually about 10:15 or 10:20 depending upon how many nfs groups there are. I'm usually in the slowest first start fs as they do a reverse start, ie slow boats first. Fastest boats an hour or so later, then still past most of us FS folks!

marty


----------

